# Tablet with no OS



## Gourav (Aug 25, 2018)

I was given a Lenovo tablet by my education institute in which there were education related content and videos. They had their own program installed in it. Now that my course is over, I have the tablet with nothing in it. How can I install Android in the tablet and use it like a normal Android tablet. 

Model name : Lenovo TAB 2 A7- 10F MT 60077


----------



## legendaryman (Sep 20, 2014)

Search for its firmware file ,if you got lucky then flash it in tab and enjoy. If you do not found that then it will probably a oem tablet designed for your particular institute.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm not able to find the stock ROM for your model.
I get close Lenovo TAB 2 A7- 10F MT *8127*
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/lenovo-a710

It was released in 2015 and came with KitKat.

This thread looked to be the most promising, mentioning googling for
T2-A7-10F_S041_150112_ROW but I can't find it on a *legitimate* site.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/lenovo-tab-2-a7-10fcustom-stock-rom-t3128983


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Just ask the institute that gave it to you to wipe it and install an OS. They installed the software after all..


----------

